# Provera not working



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi,
I did my first cycle of provera/clomid last month. The provera induced a period within 3 days of finishing the pills but the clomid didn't work. This month the provera doesn't even seem to be working either, it has now been 7 days since I took the last pill and no sign of a period. I have sore boobs, am very emotional and irritable but no bleed! I am so down about it, my consulant said I should bleed within 7-10 days but I see no hope this time. From what I have read this is pretty abnormal, does anyone have any experience or advice? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Morning, sorry i dont know the answer, just wanted to send you a .  Can you call your cons on monday again and see what else they can do?? big


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi babybaby,

i have taken provera a few times and usually got AF 5 - 7 days later but once it took 12 days, i was getting worried and had phoned clinic and they had said to give it until 14 days then to go in for a scan. i also had the same problem with clomid, 1st time i had 50mg a day(1 tablet) and it didn't work, 2nd time 100mg(2 tablets) and that worked for me.

Good luck

[fly]COME ON AF COME ON AF COME ON AF[/fly]

Julia 
xxxx


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi,

A similar thing happened to me this cycle. Last time I got AF on 3rd day after provera and this time it was 6 days, so maybe it will work in another couple of days. Otherwise talk to your cons as there are other medications they could give you to bring on AF.

Just to let you know (I was just about to PM you but as I'm on here...) this cycle (150mg) hasn't worked for me either, I'm so fed up now and dont know what they will suggest next. I have to go again Wed, so will find out more then.

Kelly x


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for your responses  

Julia, thank you for sharing your experience, it has really helped. I think I will wait for 10 days to be up before phoning the clinic, I know they will just tell me to wait till then anyway.

Kelly, I'm so sorry to hear it hasn't worked this month. It must be so frustrating after it worked so quickly last time. You will get there, I know you will. Don't despair, they may have some really good ideas on Wednesday to get things moving again. Good luck and let me know how you get on, I'm always here if you want to chat.
xxxxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

hi BABYBABY

I didnt have much luck with provera at all unfortunatly, I tried it 3 times within 2 mths at the highest dose & didnt work so i spoke to my gp and he explain provera is only mild inducer and doesnt work for everyone, he gave me norethisterone which i found so much better and af arrived so i could take my clomid, my advise would be if af doesnt arrive to ask your gp or consultant for norethisterone instead

best of luck

xx


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks angel, I'll be speaking to the clinic today so I will suggest that.

Thanks
xx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

hi babybaby

how did u get on at the clinic?

hope you getting on ok  

xx


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Angel,

They told me to wait till Monday and phone back if I haven't got my period by then - so they just fobbed me off basically! The nurse said she was sure I would get it before then but nothing so far!

XXX


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

good luck talking to the clinic yesterday, make sure they give you something else!

Kelly x


----------

